# New mousie what to feed?



## pandatoco (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi, I just got my new little mouse today at a pet store, I know they never tell you how to properly care for any animal. So I came her wondering whats the best staple diet to feed mice. I'm a brand new mouse owner and would love help in the whole area. I was also wondering what other types of food to help with the staple diet to feed.

I really like this brand of food http://www.petco.com/product/9192/Supre ... =RatHPFood
But was wondering if it mattered that it's for rats or if it would be an okay staple diet or diet to mix with another food.

Thanks guys for all your help!


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I feed Browns Tropical Carnival and its very highly recommended. I mix with other brands and pellets


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Best to go with mice food that is formulated for mice.There is quite a variety on the market eg Kaytee, Living World, Vitakraft plus all the other treats and nibbles.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I believe all the ones you listed are for both rats and mice


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If you're looking to mix your own, here is a link to a board that discusses that.

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=8334

If you only have a couple pet mice, then it's just easier to buy premade stuff, though I'm not any help for which ones. I mostly ever used lab blocks for breeding stock.


----------

